# C&C Landfall 39CC: Bluewater Capable?



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Is anyone here familiar with the C&C Landfall 39 Center Cockpit from the mid-1980's? To me, the boat has a near perfect interior plan for a family of four and I love aft deck space provided by a center cockpit.

However, would you consider this boat capable of bluewater passages? I'm not talking about rounding Cape Horn, but rather a romp through the Caribbean and/or South Pacific.

Here's an example of the boat: C&C Landfall 39CC


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Romping through the Caribbean is not that a big deal... romping through the South Pacific, and more importantly, getting there is a different story.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

I suspect that the boat would be up to what you want to do - I can't get over the boat's aesthetics though. Most C&C boats are reasonably attractive but this one did not work for me. A few weeks ago I published a list of boat's signing up for the 2011 Pacific Puddle Jump (and the 2010). There was an enormous range of boats with little duplication. The C&C, equipped properly should be fine.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Centercockpit designs are really tough to pull of on boats less than about 45' LOA.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

*Short centercockpits*



sailingdog said:


> Centercockpit designs are really tough to pull of on boats less than about 45' LOA.


One builder manages and that is Moody. I spent a couple of weeks on a friend's Moody 345 (or was it 346). and quite enjoyed it and the boat looks quite good. The secret is that they make no effort to make the passageway to the aft cabin have even close to standing headroom. You have to stoop over a lot on the way through - but the boat looks quite good.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

killarney_sailor said:


> I can't get over the boat's aesthetics though. Most C&C boats are reasonably attractive but this one did not work for me.


I agree, most center cockpit boats look ungainly, particularly if they are small, as SD points out. My taste and sensibilities in sailboats usually runs towards the Baba, Han Christian, Pacific Seacraft end of the spectrum. However, I love the cabin space for a family of four that a center cockpit boat offers. And as odd as it seems given my usual salty tastes, the C&C Landfall 39 works for me. Maybe I'm blinded to the exterior looks by the cabin's practicality, but to my eyes C&C got it right with this CC.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Any Landfall is a good start on heading out to anywhere. You'll probably hear a lot of folks say a center cockpit boat is just not a bluewater boat, because in rough wx your cockpit and helm are closer to the bow--and that means closer to green water breaking over it.

But if the boat offers what you want, and you are up to blue water, you can certainly take the boat along with you!


----------



## tsuidc (Mar 2, 2008)

A center cockpit boat is "ungainly" and "not a bluewater boat"? Tell it to the Hallberg Rassy folks and they will show you a few center cockpit boats that are good looking, capable (and dry) circumnavigator.


----------



## VetMike (Mar 5, 2011)

First off, this is a nice looking boat. Different boats seem to "sing" to different people and what one person feels is the perfect boat may be ugliest least worthy boat on the water. If this boat looks "right" to you, have it surveyed and read John Vigor's "Seaworthy Offshore Sailboat" and Don Casey's "This Old Boat" Both provide what I consider very valuable insight into what an offshore boat (and the offshore sailor) needs and an insight into what it takes to maintain an old boat. I like center cockpits. Yes you get more water in the cockpit as it is closer to the bow but I think that is compensated for by the increased visibility. Again, dealers choice.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

*Here's an example*

Wally Bryant - s/v Stella Blue

Once into Wally's huge C&C site, click on C&C Landfall 38 - Stella Blue

He spent years rebuilding a similar size C&C and is now out there cruising. It's generous of him to keep his site going. The projects are well detailed and explained.

Your proposed C&C purchase may not need as much work as his boat, but _ALL_ boats over a decade (to pick a round number) in age will need many of these upgrades to go cruising.

Fair winds,
L


----------



## Maritime.Express (Jan 1, 2013)

Most definitely a passagemaker. We sailed our C&C Landfall 39 "Maritime Express" from Shediac NB, Canada to Brisbane Australia via the Panama Canal, took eight years but who counts. Lots of room, easy to single hand, fuel tank is on the small side, the 40 HP Yanmar is on the lightside for powering but we perfer to sail.


----------

